# "SiriusXM subscription has expired" message every time car starts



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've never gotten the message.


----------



## mgsctravels (Apr 27, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> I've never gotten the message.


Did you let your SXM subscription expire after your trial?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

mgsctravels said:


> Did you let your SXM subscription expire after your trial?


I don't listen to the radio. So why even have it.

I bought my car new 4 years ago.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't listen to the radio. So why even have it.
> 
> I bought my car new 4 years ago.


You had it whether you know it or not, they come pre activated upon sale, even my CPO Cruze was.


----------



## mgsctravels (Apr 27, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> You had it whether you know it or not, they come pre activated upon sale, even my CPO Cruze was.


Yup, thought it was pre-activated at delivery. 

So it sounds like I'm the only one whose car pops up with the annoying "SiriusXM subscription has expired" message on the infotainment every time I switch it on?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Seems so


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

It seems to me like the car wants you to buy a subscription. I've had siriusxm for the better part of 13 years. I love it!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> It seems to me like the car wants you to buy a subscription. I've had siriusxm for the better part of 13 years. I love it!


i play the xm playlists on Spotify now instead of subscribing.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> i play the xm playlists on Spotify now instead of subscribing.


That's cool


----------

